# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  Mar/Apr '21 Lite Challenge: A Map for Spring

## Bogie

Mar/Apr '21 Lite Challenge: A Map for Spring.

Since Saturday is the first day of Spring (here in the Northern Hemisphere anyway), this month's challenge is to create a map for Spring.  No guidelines, you figure out what that means to you.  I'm hoping we get some very creative ideas.

Please remember to title each thread: Mar/Apr '21 Lite Challenge: < your title here >

Also remember to preface each image you want to show up in the thumbnail scraper
with: ### Latest WIP ### (If you don't, your map won't show up for the voters at
voting time, which might hurt your chances. ) Try using the WIP Icon to make it nice and easy.

Please note: If you put more than one image on the same post, only one of them gets picked up.

The challenge will end on or about the 14th of April, after which we'll have 3 days of voting. The winner of this month's challenge will receive, a circular silver compass, demonstrating his or her creativity.

Quick rules reminder: The Lite Challenge is open to anyone who has not already won 3 Silver compasses,
1 Gold Compass, or been selected as a featured Cartographer's Choice Map.
Also, the map has to be started on or after the first day of the challenge, no reusing older maps even if they were not finished, unless you start over from scratch.

DEADLINE: End of day, April 14th

----------


## KaiAeon

These no guideline challenges are some of the more difficult ones, but I will see what I can do. Maybe I enter if I can envision something. 

Thanks for the challenge, Bogie. It always pushes me beyond my current limits.

Sent from my SM-A315F using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogie

> These no guideline challenges are some of the more difficult ones, but I will see what I can do. Maybe I enter if I can envision something. 
> 
> Thanks for the challenge, Bogie. It always pushes me beyond my current limits.


Yeah, I knew that would be the risk to this one.  Hoping that people take the challenge and come up with something cool.

----------


## Tiana

A map of Spring you say.



Jkjk.

----------


## Straf

Booooiiiiiiinnnnnngggggg!

:d

----------


## Tiana

Just add water for a spring in a spring!

----------


## Bogie

1 Day Warning!!  
I will start the voting in about 24 hours.  Some time after midnight Wednesday night.
Good work everyone.

----------

